# Meyers plow



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently bought a truck for getting wood. It came with a meyers ez47 plow. I put the plow on the truck to move it and noticed fluid leaking from under the round cylinder that was not the piston. There appears to be a weep hole directly under this cylider and that is where the fluid is comming from. Can someone help me by explaining what that cylinder is and how hard is is to fix? Is there a seal under there? Is this something I could fix or does it have to go to a repair shop? Thanks..


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

sounds like you are talkin about the electric motor and yes there is a seal under there just above the pump .. Does this cylinder have a large wire at the top side ?


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes there is a red wire at the top of the motor. How does it come out? By the bolts on the top?


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's "Meyer" not "Meyers". No 's'.


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you help with My Meyer plow sbt1? Or are you just here to correct people?


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

yes by the bolts on top and be careful to take the top cap AND motor body at the same time or the brushes will sping out and that aint no fun puttin back together. After that you should see the short saft to the pump and the seal
http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-523 R17.pdf
This should help . The part is # 3 pump seal


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

As .5Racer said , the motor comes off with the two long bolts through it , be sure you tape the top and bottom of the motor to prevent them from coming apart while you are in there.

When replacing the seal , check the condition of the pump shaft , more than likely it'll be worn in the place the seal rides , I have had some luck by not driving the seal all the way in , thus the seal will not ride in the same place and have a chance to seal , more than likely it will not seal so do not be too suprised if it dosen't . It will be pump assembly replacment time if it leaks bad.

TOM


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

dont mean to jack your post , hey Tom do they make a "ready sleave" like they do on a harmonic ballencer for a v-8 What I mean is a thin sleave to litely slide over the shaft of the pump to make the seal seal better .


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

.5racer;992818 said:


> dont mean to jack your post , hey Tom do they make a "ready sleave" like they do on a harmonic ballencer for a v-8 What I mean is a thin sleave to litely slide over the shaft of the pump to make the seal seal better .


I have never seen one commercialy sold for the pump shaft on the E-47

I have, however, machined one of my own and had it in use on one of my own units until it sold , it worked fair , the only problem was the thickness I had to make it to fit the shaft and to not allow so much distortion in the seal itself for it to work, it was a fine line, made 3 before it worked out .

If you have access to a good machine , I could give you the dimensions I used if you want to give it a try 

Sorry to the O/P for the thread jack also .

TOM


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sbt1;992552 said:


> It's "Meyer" not "Meyers". No 's'.





The Godfather;992724 said:


> Can you help with My Meyer plow sbt1? Or are you just here to correct people?


I think that qualifies as valid help. Now you won't sound like every other idiot when you go to the shop looking for parts for your "meyers".................

Best of luck, hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

sbt1;992552 said:


> It's "Meyer" not "Meyers". No 's'.


Maybe you should start a topic on this, as it seems 1/2 of your post count is spent correcting people who call their plow the incorrect name :laughing:

Just an observation ......

TOM


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

My plow was not an ez just an E. when I looked for the part online at central parts they have the seal for about 11.00. the motor is 77. I assume you don't get a new seal when you buy the new motor. I am willing to bet it won't seal with just the seal. I think the plow has seen better days. It is certainly worth a shot. I am going to try to find the part locally. Thanks to everyone for your help. I will post again when I get a chance to try to repair it. We may get 6 to 9 inches tonight so I filled up the fluid and will deal with the leak for tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

The Godfather;994107 said:


> My plow was not an ez just an E. when I looked for the part online at central parts they have the seal for about 11.00. the motor is 77. I assume you don't get a new seal when you buy the new motor. I am willing to bet it won't seal with just the seal. I think the plow has seen better days. It is certainly worth a shot. I am going to try to find the part locally. Thanks to everyone for your help. I will post again when I get a chance to try to repair it. We may get 6 to 9 inches tonight so I filled up the fluid and will deal with the leak for tomorrow. Thanks again.


New seal does not come with a new motor , it is a seperate part # , 15581 is the part # for just the seal .

Sent you a visitor message BTW.

TOM


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a new question regarding the seal. What are the chances that the seal leaking is caused by the pump below? I called a local shop and was told immediately that it was the pump. Another shop said it was probably the seal. I think I am more informed now but I don't want to be taken for a ride. Thanks


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

The Godfather;1000767 said:


> I have a new question regarding the seal. What are the chances that the seal leaking is caused by the pump below? I called a local shop and was told immediately that it was the pump. Another shop said it was probably the seal. I think I am more informed now but I don't want to be taken for a ride. Thanks


The seal leaking is more than likely caused by the pump shaft seal riding in the same place for so long of a time making a "groove" on the shaft .

Driving a new seal in the same place on the shaft usually dosen't work as it positions the seal in the same spot causing a leak , like I said sometimes you can get away with drivong the seal in slightly shallower in the housing , but it is usually only a temporary fix.

A new pump is probably the easest (and cheapest in the long run) way to solve the problem.

I replied to your visitor message , sorry I didn't see it earlier.

TOM


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

So how much should a new pump cost?? I was told over 200. just for the pump. not installed.


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

The Godfather;1000837 said:


> So how much should a new pump cost?? I was told over 200. just for the pump. not installed.


Give me a call tomorrow , my # is in the visitor message I sent you.

TOM


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom,

see the visitor post.


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

I have another question...If the seal around the ram rod is leaking and the shaft is a little pitted, will I have to change both? If I have to do just the seal how much is involved as compared to changing the rod as well?


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

The power unit needs to be dissasembled to change the actual seal , it is located under the top cap . The "seal" you see on the outside of the cap is a wiper to keep the ram clean .

If it is only slight pitting you might get away with a reseal , but a new ram might be in your future .

TOM


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

Would you think I would be better off to change the ram then to chance the seal holding up? How involved is this? The good news is I plowed a little today and the shaft seal seems to be holding up.


----------



## Nasty-Z (Nov 7, 2009)

Without seeing it , I really can't say , I have seen some bad ones seal right up but depending where it is pitted you never know . 

To change it will require dissasembly of the power unit, no way around it.

TOM


----------



## The Godfather (Feb 2, 2010)

If I decide to change the seal it looks like there are thre bolts that hold it down. I guess I take the top bar off the ram and take those out. Then are you better to do the seal or the top plate or both?? The drawing in the earlier post refers to torquing the bolts down..is that necessary?


----------

